# Preorder the New Tamron Lenses Now



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 6, 2017)

```
You can now preorder the recently announced lenses from Tamron.</p>
<p>Tamron 10-24mm f/3.5-4.5 Di II VC HLD $499: <a href="https://bhpho.to/2kfkdAH">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="https://www.adorama.com/tm1024veos.html?kbid=64393">Adorama</a> | <a href="https://mpex.com/tamron-10-24mm-f-3-5-4-5-di-ii-vc-hld-lens-canon.html?acc=3">MPEX*</a> (<em>Bonus <a href="https://mpex.com/peak-design-range-pouch-medium-charcoal.html?acc=3">Peak Design Range Pouch</a></em>)</p>
<p>Tamron SP 70-200mm f/2.8 Di VC USD G2 $1299: <a href="https://bhpho.to/2kkLnJ2">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="https://www.adorama.com/tm702002nk.html?kbid=64393">Adorama</a> | <a href="https://mpex.com/tamron-sp-70-200mm-f-2-8-di-vc-usd-g2-lens-canon.html?acc=3">MPEX*</a> (<em>Bonus <a href="https://mpex.com/tenba-dna-10-messenger-bag-graphite.html?acc=3">Tenba DNA 10</a> Messenger Bag</em>)</p>
<p><em>*Note: MPEX is offering bonus items if you preorder either of the new Tamron lenses. You do not need to add them to your cart, they will be shipped to you automatically. The MPEX bonus offer runs until February 12, 2017.</em></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Feb 7, 2017)

5 stops of IS (VC).. Thats really going to help.

Now at first when I looked at the construction were it state 23 elements in 17 groups I thought it was just a repackage. But closer look shows its a new construction just heavily based on the previous and one of the glas elements replaced with a LD element. So it looks like they just refined an already good performing optical design.

I am highly considering getting this one.


----------

